# Is this all there is to it?!?! 8hrs post op . . .



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

Granted, my surgeon is good . . .and the one the medical types in my area go to for these issues . . .but here I am, eight hours post op, back home in my own bed. I even snuck out an hour ago after my hubby returned to work to catch a liquidation sale at my favorite quilt shoppe down the street. (Yes, doc said no driving for 24 hours but I'm fine. REALLY LOL)

I took one pain pill a few minutes ago, but not because I needed it, but am a little fearful of the hospital meds wearing off and being whammed. But gee . . .i truly expected the worst. I'm sure it's all the prayers . . .but is it normal to feel this good? The incision is a little longer than I'd hoped, but when the doctor said it would be about an inch then held up two inches on his fingers, I expected closer to two. But still, I feel GOOD! Maybe just so good because I truly expected the worst and when it didnt happen, I'm so elated. Please tell me the worst is behind me?

So, took out the left side . . .with the 3x3x2 cm solid nodule. Awaiting final biopsy report but preliminaries look good, so left the right side.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Claire Voyant said:


> Please tell me the worst is behind me?


I would say all signs point to yes.

I felt like you are describing after my second surgery (which was quite different from the extreme nausea and motion sickness I had after my first surgery, when I didn't know to tell them I was prone to motion sickness...lesson learned, big time!) Overall, pretty easy, all things considered.

Glad to hear your day is going so well!


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

That's great news CV. I was somewhat elated afterwards myself and relieved that I didn't get sick. But don't overdo it just because you're feeling good today. I actually felt worse the second day when some of the numbness started wearing off and you might be surprised how tired you are--but I'm in my 50s. It's 5 days post op for me and my entire neck and incision are still numb. I would also suggest taking at least half the dosage of pain meds they prescribe in order to "stay ahead" of the pain--at least for the first 2 days. SM


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, that's it! Not bad, uh?


----------



## Wendy S. (Jul 1, 2013)

Claire Voyant said:


> Granted, my surgeon is good . . .and the one the medical types in my area go to for these issues . . .but here I am, eight hours post op, back home in my own bed. I even snuck out an hour ago after my hubby returned to work to catch a liquidation sale at my favorite quilt shoppe down the street. (Yes, doc said no driving for 24 hours but I'm fine. REALLY LOL)
> 
> I took one pain pill a few minutes ago, but not because I needed it, but am a little fearful of the hospital meds wearing off and being whammed. But gee . . .i truly expected the worst. I'm sure it's all the prayers . . .but is it normal to feel this good? The incision is a little longer than I'd hoped, but when the doctor said it would be about an inch then held up two inches on his fingers, I expected closer to two. But still, I feel GOOD! Maybe just so good because I truly expected the worst and when it didnt happen, I'm so elated. Please tell me the worst is behind me?
> 
> So, took out the left side . . .with the 3x3x2 cm solid nodule. Awaiting final biopsy report but preliminaries look good, so left the right side.


My surgery was a piece of cake, I had very little pain at all. The next day, I had what felt like a huge bruise on my chest below the thyroid, I guess they were banging around on me. But the surgery was nothing. Didn't even need a pain pill.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Claire Voyant said:


> Granted, my surgeon is good . . .and the one the medical types in my area go to for these issues . . .but here I am, eight hours post op, back home in my own bed. I even snuck out an hour ago after my hubby returned to work to catch a liquidation sale at my favorite quilt shoppe down the street. (Yes, doc said no driving for 24 hours but I'm fine. REALLY LOL)
> 
> I took one pain pill a few minutes ago, but not because I needed it, but am a little fearful of the hospital meds wearing off and being whammed. But gee . . .i truly expected the worst. I'm sure it's all the prayers . . .but is it normal to feel this good? The incision is a little longer than I'd hoped, but when the doctor said it would be about an inch then held up two inches on his fingers, I expected closer to two. But still, I feel GOOD! Maybe just so good because I truly expected the worst and when it didnt happen, I'm so elated. Please tell me the worst is behind me?


You are still on the mega doses of meds from your surgery. I felt great until about 16 hours post op. When I asked for pain meds they never came back - I spent the entire next 6 hours in excruciating pain. My nurse only opened the door and woke me up at night - I was very disoriented and never thought to ring for the nurse.

Stay ahead of your pain - take some pain meds as prescribed until at least 48 hours post op. I switched to 600 mg of Motrin by the end of the 2nd day.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone . . .the single pharma pain pill I took this afternoon ended up making me a tad dizzy and nauseous. Not enough to slow me down much. I took a couple of Tylenol this evening, but not much pain to speak of. I did have three children naturally without pain meds so maybe I just have a high pain tolerance. But the pharma med is going to be flushed down the toilet tomorrow . . .those things are for the birds.

They told me no sleeping pills (which I never take anyway) or even Benadryl (take occasionally) the first night. I'm wide awake and can't sleep even though I've been awake for 20 hours minus the two hours and 15 minutes I was under. Ugh . . .anyone know why they don't want me taking even a Benadryl? Seems like my body would be much less stressed tomorrow if I can get some sleep.


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

I am so glad to read this right now. I am having a TT in 2.5 hours.

I hope you continue to feel good and I hope you finally were able to get some restorative sleep!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I took a benadryl the first night I was home. I'm not sure why they said no. I'm glad you are still doing so well.


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

For the first two days post-op I timed my Percocet so that I took it right before bedtime. This helped me sleep for at least 4 hours at a time. I have a very active imagination which is not good for inducing sleep. Then I switched to extra strength Tylenol, for its pain reducing properties as well as its sleep-inducing properties. Melatonin is a natural hormone that can help bring on sleep as well. I've also been taking long walks twice a day.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad you are doing so well! I am feeling okay, but wondering if the pain is going to show up tonight. I have been off the i v since about 9 or so this morning and have taken nothing nor needed anything today. Unless something changes, I will take Tylenol before bed.

Looks like we made it, woo hoo!!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

I am so glad I came across this site my surgery is scheduled for 8/7 and I am so upset and worried about life afterwards. I am having a total even thou the nodules are small on the left, I was told if they should be cancerous I would have to go back for 2nd operation. We decided to just remove the whole 
I went to the ENT for my nose and she found a lump in my neck. I feel angry instead of saying thank God she found it. Can't get passed that denial feeling and just not wanting to do anything( but the 2nd needle biopsy showed suspicious cells for cancer)
I'm rambling. Just happy to have a place to talk. Sorry.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mac409 said:


> I am so glad I came across this site my surgery is scheduled for 8/7 and I am so upset and worried about life afterwards. I am having a total even thou the nodules are small on the left, I was told if they should be cancerous I would have to go back for 2nd operation. We decided to just remove the whole
> I went to the ENT for my nose and she found a lump in my neck. I feel angry instead of saying thank God she found it. Can't get passed that denial feeling and just not wanting to do anything( but the 2nd needle biopsy showed suspicious cells for cancer)
> I'm rambling. Just happy to have a place to talk. Sorry.


And we do love to talk. LOL!!! Many here have had surgery and I know they will be supportive as well as informative on your behalf.

You made a good decision to get the Total Thyroidectomy.


----------

